# So far, not so good



## BrockToon (Feb 14, 2009)

We've never been able to get the [email protected] upload thingie to work - we just get "A problem with your message sent to..." email messages.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What sort of file are you trying to send?

L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've only had this happen a couple of times. Once when I forgot to put the file as an attachment, and once because it was a file kindle couldn't convert.


----------



## BrockToon (Feb 14, 2009)

just a simple html test with no graphics. We've tried for a week. We're wondering if it's our email client (we're on Macs) garbling the attachment. We've tried zipping it, that didn't work. Sometimes we don't even get the error email, just nothing at all. My enthusiasm is waning.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd try calling Customer Service before throwing in the towel. They're generally very responsive.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you checked that the email you're trying to send the document from is added on to the Approved e-mail list?


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you checked that the email you're trying to send the document from is added on to the Approved e-mail list?


That's what I was thinking too, but when I had that problem, I got nothing back. No errors, no email from Amazon. I use a Mac (Mail) and have no problems. I'd suggest calling Customer Service too


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

BrockToon said:


> We've never been able to get the [email protected] upload thingie to work - we just get "A problem with your message sent to..." email messages.


I used to work tech support and sometimes the obvious questions get overlooked, so apologies ahead of time: you're replacing 'name' with your kindle's email prefix, right? (I know, I know, but when you've seen people work for three weeks at a _major_ computer corporation to get a dot-matrix printer working -- including custom-patched code -- only to ask the simple question "how long is the printer cable" and have an answer of "what cable?"...you take risks on the obvious)

If you want to rule out the mac as the problem, use a @yahoo.com free e-mail address. If that works at all then it may very well be something on the Mac.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I say give customer service a call


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BrockToon said:


> just a simple html test with no graphics. We've tried for a week. We're wondering if it's our email client (we're on Macs) garbling the attachment. We've tried zipping it, that didn't work. Sometimes we don't even get the error email, just nothing at all. My enthusiasm is waning.


Make sure the email you are sending from is on the approved list of emailers.

If you are sending it to the @free.kindle.com, that means it will come back to you as an attachment on an email message, with the file converted to the Kindle format. If that's what you want to do, you might just try converting the file yourself. Stanza is the program lots of Mac users use. I've also heard of Calibre.

On the other hand, if you are trying to get the file converted and on the Kindle, try sending it to [email protected] and see if that works.

L


----------

